# Can Kevin Rudd lead Australia to the promised land?



## Editor

The recent history of the Australian Labor Party has been dominated by infighting, arguments and confusion. After a number of attempts to oust former Prime Minister Julia Gillard, Kevin Rudd has finally made it back to leader of the Labor Party and Prime Minister of Australia. The speed at which the leadership battle emerged and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Can Kevin Rudd lead Australia to the promised land?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## chicken999

I just want some in power who will stop these dam boat people so asio can process my security check instead of wasting time on people who throw their passports away


----------



## robboat

Editor said:


> The recent history of the Australian Labor Party has been dominated by infighting, arguments and confusion. After a number of attempts to oust former Prime Minister Julia Gillard, Kevin Rudd has finally made it back to leader of the Labor Party and Prime Minister of Australia. The speed at which the leadership battle emerged and [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Can Kevin Rudd lead Australia to the promised land?...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


How many people are disillusioned with Labour and what has happened the last 5 years....

"Spot the Labour Supporter" is the new game....no one wants to clearly identify with Labour.

That is why the Labour party insiders brought back Kevin....they are desperate!

Better a small retreat than a major defeat......???

One failed leader replaced by another failed leader.....is doomed to failure.

Kevin has not changed.....he is never going to be a true leader.....

Just a great talker (like the diplomat that he really is - ex-foreign minister)

Poor fellow, my country - we need a strong stable government....so vote wisely next election.


----------



## Theoilman

chicken999 said:


> I just want some in power who will stop these dam boat people so asio can process my security check instead of wasting time on people who throw their passports away


Australia gets 10 times less asylum seekers than the UK or the US, and 5 times less than most individual European countries. 80-90 percent of the world's displaced people don't even go to developed countries, they end up in the country next to the one they flee. I can't help but feel like Australians are just complaining whenever they mention this issue. And I say this as someone who was born Australian.


----------



## chicken999

That just proves my point though, genuine refugees will stop and stay in the safest nearest country they can get too. But these boat people are not genuine. They throw away their passports they bypass 10 safe countries to get here and then blackmail and abuse once they reach the detention centre. And what genuine refugee has 10k to pay per person to get on a boat? I don't have a problem with genuine refugees but these people are just queue jumpers. 4.5 years and I am still fighting with immigration 20k in legals at least that in airfares x 20 trips it would have been a dam quicker option for us to get on a boat and certainly cheaper. And now that we are finally getting closer we are held up because asios security checks are delayed cause they are too busy processing boat people. I have a client who works t diac Brisbane and flies up to Christmas Island regularly to process these so called refugees and its just lies. so this is not just newspaper gossip this is straight from diac


----------



## Theoilman

chicken999 said:


> That just proves my point though, genuine refugees will stop and stay in the safest nearest country they can get too. But these boat people are not genuine. They throw away their passports they bypass 10 safe countries to get here and then blackmail and abuse once they reach the detention centre. And what genuine refugee has 10k to pay per person to get on a boat? I don't have a problem with genuine refugees but these people are just queue jumpers. 4.5 years and I am still fighting with immigration 20k in legals at least that in airfares x 20 trips it would have been a dam quicker option for us to get on a boat and certainly cheaper. And now that we are finally getting closer we are held up because asios security checks are delayed cause they are too busy processing boat people. I have a client who works t diac Brisbane and flies up to Christmas Island regularly to process these so called refugees and its just lies. so this is not just newspaper gossip this is straight from diac


According to the Australian government over 90 percent of them are genuine.


----------



## chicken999

I don't believe that for one second


----------



## Dexter

Kevin will lead us to a promised land... where Liberals are in charge.  14-th September will be end of our journey.


----------



## iduno

Theoilman said:


> According to the Australian government over 90 percent of them are genuine.


I dont believe that either.


----------



## louiseb

Now im not really into the politics here so i cannot say too much but i understand that although you vote a person in the votes they obtain can go to another party or some one else and they become leader, like julia gillard she backed stabbed kevin rudd and became leader over night, how is this possible once you are a leader then surely it would have to take an election to change leaders, not one day julia is in and the next day kevin rudd is in, whats the point of voting when the people you actually vote for may not stand as leader.

louiseb


----------



## mademoiselle_nina

I am fairly new to Australian politic too. Yea it is sad on how caucus change what you vote. In 2007 you vote for Kevin, you got Julia. In 2010 you vote for Julia, you got Kevin.....too much headache going on here 
But as for the option now is left only for KR or TA, if I am an OZ citizen, i will still vote for liberal just for the sake of not having TA as my PM. If only liberal put Malcolm Turnbull instead of TA to represent the party to lead the country, then whichever party wins will be the least of my concern as KR and MT are great politicians (at least to my opinion)
Best wishes for OZ's next election 

-nina-


----------



## Dexter

> she backed stabbed kevin rudd and became leader over night, how is this possible once you are a leader then surely it would have to take an election to change leaders


In Australia you vote for PM-s - representatives in House of Representatives and Senate. It is up to them to choose their own leader. Not the only country in the world that does it that way.

Change of leadership also occurs due to voting within the leading party. In this case Julia called ALP members to polls and they voted Kevin 56 - 45. This is not unusual for Australia to have these leadership challenges. Peter Costello used to challenge John Howard too except he never won.


----------



## robboat

Theoilman said:


> Australia gets 10 times less asylum seekers than the UK or the US, and 5 times less than most individual European countries. 80-90 percent of the world's displaced people don't even go to developed countries, they end up in the country next to the one they flee. I can't help but feel like Australians are just complaining whenever they mention this issue. And I say this as someone who was born Australian.


Australia's population is also ten times less.......think about it.


----------



## robboat

Theoilman said:


> According to the Australian government over 90 percent of them are genuine.


My source "within the detention centre" says quite the opposite.....


----------



## rhirhi

The only thing Kevin Rudd will be leading us to is more debt -.-


----------

